# My Twisp is dying..... Replacement? How's the KangerTech Subox Mini?



## Varo (4/8/15)

Hi Vape People,

I have a Twisp Clearo, Bought it like over a year ago and its getting tired now... last night i charged it and today the battery is already showing blue but i hardly even smoked it. so i think its time to get something more.

Today i was speaking to one of my Buddies and he has the Kangertech device, it looks very lekker, you can adjust the power and the clouds you make are huge 

It looks like a real winner, just a few questions i need to know before i start looking to purchase it:
> How do you replace the coils? is it like twisp, where you just buy and replace?
> Where do you guys buy your Vape items? I'm in JHB-Randburg
> can you use the twisp liquids in the Subox mini? what other Liquids do you guys recommend? (Brands? shops? Flavors?)
> If you were in my shoes, would you go with the Kangertech subox mini or another device? what other device? and why?

Looking forward to your comments,

Thanks,
Varo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/15)

Varo said:


> Hi Vape People,
> 
> I have a Twisp Clearo, Bought it like over a year ago and its getting tired now... last night i charged it and today the battery is already showing blue but i hardly even smoked it. so i think its time to get something more.
> 
> ...




Hi varo , welcome to the forum buddy

The subox has recently proved itself to be a winner amongst beginners and veterans alike as a solid device. 

The tank is the subtank mini. This has replaceable coils OCC similar to the twisp interms of installing (unscrew and replace) but has increased life span options in that you can re wick the occ coils. Once you get bored and want to delve into rebuildables the subtank comes with a base specific for that and is very easy to use. 

There are agents all over, check in the vendors section for their locations. Vape King fourways is just 1 off ramp away from rand burg. 

Twisp liquids can be used but I personally recommend you broaden your scope and indulge in some of our other local and imported juiced available.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Varo said:


> Hi Vape People,
> 
> I have a Twisp Clearo, Bought it like over a year ago and its getting tired now... last night i charged it and today the battery is already showing blue but i hardly even smoked it. so i think its time to get something more.
> 
> ...



Hi @Varo

I will try answer your questions

1. I assume you mean for the Subbox Mini kit which is the Kanger SubTank Mini. In that case, yes, you can buy coils and replace them easily by just screwing them in - like on the Twisp. But you can also rebuild your own coils with the RBA base that comes with it.
2. Most of us buy from a range of vendors on this forum. Just check out the list of vendors on the front page. (scroll down). I think the subbox kit is available from several vendors. Most of us make use of online ordering and get the products delivered. 
3. You can use Twisp liquids but they may not perform too well on different equipment. Twisp liquids are designed for their device. Check out the fantastic alternative liquids available from all the local retailers. There are local juices and several imported ones. 
4. I dont have the subbox mini but I have vaped on it a few times at vape meets. It is well liked by many. You get different coils with different resistances to give you a different kind of vape. I don't think you would go wrong by getting it given the general fondness that many people have for it. 

All the best and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Varo (4/8/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi varo , welcome to the forum buddy
> 
> The subox has recently proved itself to be a winner amongst beginners and veterans alike as a solid device.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Shaun! will definitely check out Vape King.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Varo (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Varo
> 
> I will try answer your questions
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Varo (4/8/15)

ordered with SA VAPE GEAR, will have it tomorrow  Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/8/15)

You can replace the coils like on the twisp device but you can also rebuild your coils and save a lot more money. Coil life span depends on how much you vape and the resistance of the coil.

Twisp liquids are 18mg. On the clearo they fine however on these devices it is far too too strong. So try out different nic level juices. There's a lot of juices you can use (way too many to list) but Skyblue juices are pretty good and not that expensive. 

The subox mini is definitely a good device and worth the money. The device has proven itself and with the new subtank mini, it's an excellent device for the price. 




Varo said:


> Hi Vape People,
> 
> I have a Twisp Clearo, Bought it like over a year ago and its getting tired now... last night i charged it and today the battery is already showing blue but i hardly even smoked it. so i think its time to get something more.
> 
> ...


----------



## ET (4/8/15)

Varo said:


> ordered with SA VAPE GEAR, will have it tomorrow  Thanks everyone



Great stuff Varo, hope you enjoy it as much as a lot of us here are. That and i hope you ordered a battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/8/15)

ET said:


> Great stuff Varo, hope you enjoy it as much as a lot of us here are. That and i hope you ordered a battery


Make that two batteries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Varo (5/8/15)

Awesum Stuff, Thanks for all the Valuable input... I did get a Battery  but only one for now. can get another later on if needed.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/8/15)

I have the subox mini kit. Its a great device. Far better than twisp
Also twisp liquids is insanely expensive @ R200 for 20ml and it isnt a very great juice
You can buy at most vendors which has far better juices and a huge varied of flavors locally ,for less than halve the price. 
Most vendors sell for R110 -150 for a 30ml


----------



## Varo (5/8/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have the subox mini kit. Its a great device. Far better than twisp
> Also twisp liquids is insanely expensive @ R200 for 20ml and it isnt a very great juice
> You can buy at most vendors which has far better juices and a huge varied of flavors locally ,for less than halve the price.
> Most vendors sell for R110 -150 for a 30ml


Got the same one, I like the black more than the white. Its busy getting its first Charge now 

Also got the NCV Strawberry Chake liquid 30ML for R150 from SAVapeGear, keen to try it out, it smells nice..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (5/8/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have the subox mini kit. Its a great device. Far better than twisp
> Also twisp liquids is insanely expensive @ R200 for 20ml and it isnt a very great juice
> You can buy at most vendors which has far better juices and a huge varied of flavors locally ,for less than halve the price.
> Most vendors sell for R110 -150 for a 30ml




Whoa nice kit ! 
I use the eleaf istick with the nautilus mini (Also use the twisp now and then for emergencies)


----------

